# USA shipping times?



## Schlupi (May 26, 2010)

I Pre-ordered a SC DSTWO and it was shipped on the 19th (a week ago). I live in Chicago and I'm wondering about any fellow Gbatempers who live in the Midwest (or in USA) and how fast they received their orders. I also ordered a Acekard 2i and it was shipped on May 24th.

I'd at least like to have an idea of whether I should expect it in the 1 week or closer to (so help me God) 5 week spectrum.

Any replies would be appreciated.

I forgot to mention I picked the free shipping option. I think that was assumed by the people who answered though lol.


----------



## impizkit (May 26, 2010)

I live near where you do. My SC DSTwo was shipped the same day, the 19th and I got it yesterday. Hope that helps. You should see it soon.


----------



## Schlupi (May 26, 2010)

OK. sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks. that's good to know.


----------



## Zetta_x (May 26, 2010)

I bit more west than you guys, I hope I get mine within a week then


----------



## Firemonkey (May 26, 2010)

Mine took about 3 days or so total transit time. I had to wait an extra day because of Sunday. I live in the East Coast.


----------



## waffle1995 (May 26, 2010)

I got my a couple day ago, i live near chicago too, i went to a wedding in chicago 2 days ago.
I say ur SCDS2 will come tommorrow.


----------



## spardasieg (May 27, 2010)

Guess I should ask here also: I ordered the 17th and it said it shipped the 19th on the site but when I put the tracking number in the japan postal service site it said it shipped on the 23rd, when is my stuff coming...this is confusing.


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Schlupi (May 27, 2010)

Okay... thanks for all the replies. I got the answers I needed to know the estimated time of arrival. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, @ Spardasig, you should just follow the tracking number and keep up with it. Maybe they didn't end up shipping it on the day they said, I dunno, I was curious also as to why you said "Japan" Postal when I know Shoptemp is in China.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 27, 2010)

i did tracking mail, and that took 13 days when it shipped on may 13th so idk if that helps,


----------



## joe_gamer (May 28, 2010)

Got mine in 7 days....I'm in the NW...thats fast!


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oi. this sucks. Still have not received my SuperCard DSTWO and it's been two weeks...

update. I got it in the mail yesterday. ITS AWESOME!!! I'm happy with my purchase. been playing Fire Emblem all day.


----------

